# Forum Argomenti di discussione Diritto Societario  SRL semplificata e versamenti soci

## ergo3

Salve.
Non mi è chiaro come un socio di SRLS semplificata possa versare ulteriori somme oltre il cap. Sociale. 
1) non può effettuare finanziamenti a titolo di mutuo in quanto non previsto in statuto standard. ( T.U. Bancario);
2) può legittimamente effettuare versamenti a fondo perduto in riserve di capitali o a copertura perdite o per futuro aumento c.s. in quanto non soggetti ad obbligo di reistituzione. 
Che ne pensate? 
Grazie

----------


## paolab

Penso che hai ragione... Di cosa non sei convinto?

----------


## ergo3

Ciao! 
- Posto che non possa effettuare finanziamenti a titolo di mutuo ancorché infruttifero, potrà l'amministratore-socio effettuare delle anticipazioni di breve durata, per far fronte a piccole necessità di liquidità? 
- Le riserve costituite con versamenti o utili potranno superare i 9999,99 € ? 
 P.S. : odio queste formule di semplificazione, ma il risparmio è più di 1000 € in fase di costituzione.

----------


## Enrico Larocca

Ci sono anche altri limiti se non ricordo male nel Srls, in termini di impossibilità di cambiare in via statutaria alcune formule del modello standard. 
Secondo me il risparmio iniziale è assorbito abbondantemente dallo svantaggio di non poter costruire un statuto su misura.  
Comunque non vedo ostacoli alle anticipazioni di cassa dell'amministratore.  
La questione delle riserve non è chiara, puoi cortesemente precisare la questione ?

----------


## roby

Sono d'accordo con Enrico. L'amministratore puo anticipare temporaneamente denari alla società, secondo logica queste situazioni non dovrebbero essere numerosissime e dovrebbero comunque essere temporanee... Altrimenti vuol dire che c'è qualcosa che non va nella gestione aziendale. (Normalmente l'amministratore utilizza la carta di credito della società).
***
Le riserve non hanno limiti, solo non puoi fare operazioni in contanti sopra il limite...

----------


## ergo3

Quindi è possibile conferire in conto di PN somme.
Detto ciò mi sembra incoerente un versamento in conto capitale  ad es. di 50.000 contro un limite Max di capitale sociale così basso.

----------


## roby

Secondo me in una situazione del genere non andava costituita la società "semplificata", evidente che l'imprenditore ha solo pensato di risparmiare un soldo all'inizio senza pensare a più lunga scadenza...
A parte questo, comunque, il versamento in conto capitale si può fare.... :-)

----------


## ergo3

Grazie. In effetti, solo Arpagone farebbe 'na cosa del genere. 
Ho estremizzato.
 In estrema sintesi il socio può finanziare la srls ma solo a fondo perduto.

----------


## Enrico Larocca

Meglio dire che può solo effettuare conferimenti, non finanziamenti.

----------


## ergo3

Meglio, certo.

----------


## capitata

Potete per cortesia darmi i riferimenti normativi? mi pare che il documento del CICR dica 
"Non costituisce raccolta del risparmio tra il pubblico quella effettuata:
•presso soci, dipendenti o società del gruppo secondo le disposizioni della presente delibera;
•sulla base di trattative personalizzate con singoli soggetti, mediante contratti dai quali risulti la natura del finanziamento. 
La stessa delibera prevede più avanti (art. 6) quali sono le condizioni affinché il finanziamento effettuato da parte dei soci possa non essere considerato raccolta del risparmio tra il pubblico, e precisamente:
•le società possono raccogliere risparmio presso soci, con modalità diverse dall'emissione di strumenti finanziari, purché tale facoltà sia prevista nello statuto;
•le società possono effettuare la raccolta di cui al precedente punto esclusivamente presso i soci che detengano almeno il 2 per cento del capitale sociale risultante dall'ultimo bilancio approvato;
•i soci che effettuano il finanziamento risultino tali presso il registro delle imprese da almeno tre mesi."
Vi riferivate a questo?c'è dell'altro?  :Confused: 
Grazie

----------


## francescods

Salve, anch'io avrei bisogno dei riferimenti normativi. Anche perchè ancora non mi è chiaro perchè il socio di srls non possa prestare soldi alla società.

----------


## Karlo2015

In una SRLS ancora inattiva alla Cam.Com, i soci possono fare dei versamenti a fondo perduto al fine di aumentare il capitale sociale iniziale? Dovrà essere tutto scritto nei registri contabili o basterà veersarli nel conto societario?
Grazie

----------


## dott.mamo

Confermate che nelle srls i soci non possono fare finanziamenti?

----------


## paolab

secondo me li possono fare...

----------


## liberalità

> secondo me li possono fare...

  ......" e) Finanziamenti soci alla società.
Si sostiene - ex art. 6 commi 1 e 2 della deliberazione Cicr 19 luglio 2005, n. 1058 (attuativo dellart. 11 Tub) - che ai soci della Srls siano preclusi i finanziamenti soci in quanto il modello standard non prevede tale facoltà che il citato art. 6 comma 1 esige invece essere prevista statutariamente. La Srls sarebbe, dunque, condannata ad una sottopatrimonializzazione e addirittura allimpossibilità di reperire fra i soci mezzi finanziari necessari allinvestimento, in contrasto con lart. 2467 c.c., potendosi rivolgere solo al canale bancario. Tuttavia questo appare un falso problema:
- in primo luogo perchè la norma del Tub e dei relativi provvedimenti attuativi concerne esclusivamente «lacquisizione di fondi con obbligo di rimborso» (art. 1 delibera Cicr 1058/2005), quindi rimanendone esclusi i conferimenti di patrimonio, in linea con la presunzione posta dal comma 2 dellart. 2467 c.c.;
- in secondo luogo, valorizzando come elemento organizzativo la composizione esclusivamente di persone fisiche, non solo nella fase costitutiva ma fintantoché permane nella denominazione la dizione semplificata, riterrei che alla Srls si applichi lesclusione che lo stesso art. 6 al comma 2 delibera Cicr 1058/2005 prevede per le società di persone, in considerazione della personalità della composizione societaria normativamente disposta, evidentemente ritenendo il Cicr che ogniqualvolta il fenomeno organizzativo sia ristretto alle persone fisiche - indipendentemente dalla responsabilità per le obbligazioni sociali (vedi posizione socio accomandante con responsabilità limitata) - non sia leso linteresse pubblicistico al controllo sulla raccolta del risparmio."

----------


## Sbagliamotutti

Secondo me, le anticipazioni dell'amministratore non costituiscono finanziamento soci... nel senso propriamente detto. E secondo me si possono fare. 
In effetti pare che il finanziamento propriamente detto non si possa fare. Si potrebbe lavorare sulle riserve.

----------

